# Taya Kyle Beats NRA Champ in Shooting Competition



## Blizzard (Dec 10, 2015)

American Sniper widow Taya Kyle outshoots NRA champion | Fox News

Headline reads like a marketing brochure and this was a fundraiser but, still, I found this interesting...



			
				article said:
			
		

> There were 29 targets with a total of 10,140 points available.
> 
> Kyle scored a perfect 10,140. Piatt scored 3,040 points, making 58.4 percent of his shots. The scoring was weighted based on degree of difficulty.
> 
> In the challenges where the shooters took on targets without a direct line of sight while concealed from ‘enemy fire’ - Kyle made 100 percent of the blind shots while Piatt did not make a single one.



American Sniper widow Taya Kyle: How I outshot the NRA champ | Fox News


			
				article said:
			
		

> What’s the secret behind a novice outshooting an NRA world champion?
> 
> ...Credit for her victory goes to the firearms she chose, according to Kyle. She shot with TrackingPoint’s precision-guided M600, M800 and XS1 firearms while Piatt shot with military-grade rifles currently in use with U.S. forces.
> 
> ...



I don't know much about Tracking Points products but the technology sounds pretty cool.  More here:
Taya Kyle Wins American Sniper Shootout | TrackingPoint

It's affordable...$27K+ if I recall hearing correctly. Ouch.  Reliability/durability?  Still, I think I'll take one....putting pennies aside now. ;)


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 15, 2015)

Kudos to Mrs. Kyle.

Tracking Point is all about getting the military to replace the current weapon systems with their own, though.  I have doubts.

Tracking Point M600 SR:  $9,995, needs batteries (even more weight), 3.5 hour operating time, possibly field tested somewhat by the company.  The shooter wears expensive glasses that allegedly eliminate "human error caused by misaiming, mistiming, and central nervous system jitter," but doesn't eliminate Joe from losing the goddamn things when he empties his ruck in a patrol base to dig for his neck gaitor in the dark, after three days of no sleep.

M4A1: $673.10, ACOG needs no batteries, 12 year Tritium half life, extensively tested at the ARL Weapons and Materials Research Directorate.  The shooter wears cheap eyepro that are tied off to his helmet after he lost the first pair in another patrol base.


----------

